
Andy Rubin builds a smartphone: The “Essential Phone” is official - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/andy-rubins-modular-essential-phone-has-the-oddest-camera-placement-ever/
======
axaxs
I'm heavily invested into the Android community. This misses the mark on many
fronts.

1 - The front camera breaks into the screen. People hate that.

2 - No headphone jack? It's DOA. Some people use bluetooth and don't care, but
nobody uses that stupid USBC to 3.5mm.

3 - The battery is tiny for its screen size.

I've read a lot over the last few years about what consumers want. First of
all, it's completely different and random. Some want removable batteries, some
want a 4.5 inch size, some want dual front facing speaker, etc.

The things in common everyone wants(or more precisely, EVERYONE is not
against), are a headphone jack, and good battery life.

This phone could have been amazing, but is already creating its own demise.

